# Tournaments



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

Well im new to the site but i am an avid hunter. Just trying to find out some dates for some upcomming coyote tournaments in the state. Id grately appreciate it. Im located in Bismarck.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Jan 26th -Bremen, ColeHarbor Valley City
Feb 2nd - Steele
Feb 9th - Balta, Cogswell


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

I appreciate that. Anyone else know of others. More on Western Side of Bismark? just trien to get an idea.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

If your from bismark, ND, Coleharbor should be pretty close for you. I don't know much about that tournament but I have heard some good things about it.


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea when you posted i started lookin into that one. Anyone happen to know who's hosting it, where it is or a number i can call in reference to it? I'd grately appreciate it.


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

LeviM said:


> Jan 26th -Bremen, ColeHarbor Valley City
> Feb 2nd - Steele
> Feb 9th - Balta, Cogswell


Do you know who one can contact for the Cogswell Tourney?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Regulators said:


> Yea when you posted i started lookin into that one. Anyone happen to know who's hosting it, where it is or a number i can call in reference to it? I'd grately appreciate it.


go to coyotehunter.net and click on events calender and then on the 26th of jan.

me and my buddy were gonna get into that tournament but being as we've never coyote hunted before we thought maybe it would be wise just to go ice fishing


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

ndfellow

Cogswell contacts:

Kent (701) 724-3834, Roger (701) 724-3871 or Ivan Quam (605) 448-8577

Just a word to the wise we hunted that tournament last year and alot of people chased them with pickups, 4 wheelers and what not. Good luck in you attend!


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey levi, do you remeber the number of coyotes first place had at cogswell last year? might do it. just curious.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I want to say 8???

Lyonch help me out on this one


----------

